# DIY Twinstar! Help/Ideas/Opinions.



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

I wouldn't run it continuously as the O3 may reach toxic levels. Maybe 2 minute bursts every 10-15 minutes. I really don't know.


----------



## tanan (Mar 20, 2009)

Thats what I am hearing. I ran it for 15 minutes, with observing fish. No effects whatsoever even after 30 mints of turning it off.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

It may be much safer considering how large your tank volume is but I wouldn't run it continuously due to oxygen toxicity.


----------



## tanan (Mar 20, 2009)

So I turned it off for 20 minutes more, watched the tank. Turned it on again and then forgot to turn it off. After 8 hours of running continuously. Thats what my tank looks like. Anyone got any idea why it is so cloudy? The space between meshes was full of particulate matter. Is the electrolysis precipitating my ferts/organics/elements?


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Yeah, it's probably causing elements to bind together.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

All the fine microbubbles attach to organic material, and cause a suspension. BACTERIAL BLOOM ALSO.


----------

